# Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo



## Ratttray (20. September 2014)

*Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Hi,

bei JZElectronics gibt es das hier oft empfohlene Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H mit der Option all core Turbo bei Xeon Prozessoren zu aktivieren. Es kostet ca 10€ mehr als Bestpreis bei GH. 

Computertechnik JZelectronic

Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit? Lohnt das? Ist nur nen 10er, ein OC System mit i7 & Z97 Board kost ca 120-150€ Aufpreis. Man könnte, zusätzlich zu all core Turbo, auch BCLK etwas hochschrauben auf 104-106 MHz und somit ca 4x4GHz aus dem Xeon holen. Taugt in dem Fall noch der Brocken ECO oder muss dann ein Brocken2 auf die CPU? Müsste man anderen RAM nehmen oder ist der, ebenfalls oft empfohlene, Crucial Ballistix Sport tauglich?

Was haltet ihr davon? Klar ist es eine "Krücke" jedoch für nen Zehner vielleicht einen Versuch wert? Oder handelt man sich damit mehr Probleme ein als alles andere?

Thx


----------



## IluBabe (20. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Für nen 10er wenns garantiert ist geht das schon. Wie sie das machen schreiben sie nicht? Haben sie das BIos gemoded? Sind aber nur ne 0 auf dem ersten 100MHz auf dem zweiten usw. Sprich 100+200+300 =600 auf 4 Kerne =150MHz mehr auf allen Kernen. Sprich du bezahlst halt für 150MHz 10€ mehr. BCLK ist kein übertakten sondern nur System instabilisieren/alle am BCLK Takt angehängten Bauteile unnötig belasten. 

Der Brocken Eco ist dafür ausreichend. Ram brauchst du auch nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Westcoast (20. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

da nehme ich lieber dieses board: https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z97-hd3-a1107961.html

kann auch alle kerne hochziehen per multi.

BCLK würde ich ruhe lassen, weil andere bereiche auch daran hängen. manche boards zicken schon bei 103 mhz herum oder 104mhz.


----------



## Ratttray (20. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Hi,

es ist ein gemoddetes Bios in dem man den Turbo Mode des Xeons permanent aktivieren kann und das auf allen 4 Kernen statt nur auf Einem. BCLK wäre ein zusätzliche Option um noch etwas mehr rauszukitzeln. 
Diskussion in deren Board: JZ Board
BCLK Test:
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

Mich interessieren zu den o.G. Ressourcen die Erfahrungen von euch hier - ich bin bisher sehr positiv überrascht von dem vielen Fachwissen in den PCGH Foren 



Westcoast schrieb:


> da nehme ich lieber dieses board: https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z97-hd3-a1107961.html
> kann auch alle kerne hochziehen per multi.



Nicht bei einem Xeon  Da ist der Multi fest so weit ich weiß.


----------



## IluBabe (20. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*



Westcoast schrieb:


> da nehme ich lieber dieses board: https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z97-hd3-a1107961.html
> 
> kann auch alle kerne hochziehen per multi.


Ist das gesichert oder nur behauptet?


----------



## Westcoast (20. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

beispiel:

BCLK = 100MHZ
turbo multi kann bis max 37 eingestellt werden, mehr geht nicht beim XEON.

dann habe ich auf allen kernen 3.7ghz unter last.


----------



## IluBabe (20. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

@ Westcoast: Antwortest du auch auf meine Frage, oder übergehst du die genauso wie bei deiner letzten Empfehlung des Z97 D3H?


----------



## Westcoast (20. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

ich antworte auf deine frage nicht, weil ich alles gesagt habe. [sie haben das recht zu schweigen, alles was sie sagen kann gegen sie verwendet werden lach.]


----------



## IluBabe (20. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Ja ist das Z97 D3H nun ab kauf beim Händler mit Gigabyte BIOS mit der Funktion (Multi Core Enhancement) versehen oder nicht? Klär mich doch bitte auf.


----------



## Ratttray (20. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Habe noch folgendes dazu gefunden: 

ROMs in Originale BIOSe 

_- Anm.: verstehe ich als gemoddetes Bios von JZ - _

Intel® Boot Agent GE v1.5.04 
Intel® PCI Accelerated SVGA BIOS 2179 
Intel® GOP Driver 5.0.1037 
Intel® RAID for SATA - v13.0.0.2075 
EFI RAID SataDriver - v13.0.0.2075 
ME Firmware 9.1.0.1120 
Haswell CPU-Patch 19 

GA-H97-D3H - F5 

GA-H97-D3H - F4 

GA-H97-D3H - F4 MCE (Nur in Set) 


Info MCE = Multicore Enhancement 
Intel® Core™ i5-4570 -> 3,60 GHz 
Intel® Core™ i5-4590 -> 3,70 GHz 
Intel® Core™ i5-4670 -> 3,80 GHz 
Intel® Core™ i5-4690 -> 3,90 GHz 
Intel® Xeon E3-1230v3 -> 3,70 GHz 
Intel® Xeon E3-1231v3 -> 3,80 GHz 
Intel® Core™ i7-4770 -> 3,90 GHz 
Intel® Core™ i7-4790 -> 4,00 GHz 

Quelle: Computertechnik JZelectronic

Die Version F5 wird bei Gigabyte als aktuellste original Bios Version zum DL gelistet.


----------



## Westcoast (21. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

so habe nochmal recherchiert, der moderator JZ sagt hier beim Z87/Z97 kein problem mit MCE: Z77X-UD3H Rev 1.0 - kein MCe mit Xeon ? - Sockel 1155 - GIGABYTE Forum
habe rausgefunden dass Intel wohl einen riegel davor geschoben hat. man braucht also ein modifiziertes bios, wo man alle kerne per turbo übertakten kann.
leider wird hier extra geld verlangt, damit man alle kerne auf den höchsten takt bringen kann. der microcode spielt eine rolle. 

link: http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php?lid=dGlkPSZ0aGVtYV9pZD0mYWN0PTMyNTgx

JZ kann es wohl auch selbst umprogrammieren. in einem anderen forum sagt er, das MCE bei non K cpus garnicht mehr geht ohne modifiziertes bios.


----------



## IluBabe (21. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Was interessiert den jetzt dieser Ausflug zu Z77?

Hier gehts um Xeon und H97! Plus deinen Einwurf von Z97. Und ob ab Werk von den Herstellern MCE für Xeons möglich ist. Und darauf hast du immer noch keine hinreichende Antwort gegeben was das Z97 D3H betrifft.


----------



## Westcoast (21. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

kannst du mal bitte aufhören zu zicken, ist echt schlimm. um die zeit lasse ich mich nicht von dir treiben.


----------



## IluBabe (21. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Ich hab dir in zwei verschiedenen Threads die gleiche Frage gestellt und du druckst nur rum bei der Beantwortung. Mir kommt langsam der Verdacht das deine Empfehlung zu Z97 D3H einfach nur gequirllter Bullshit ist. Und wenn dem so wäre, weil du keine klare Antwort lieferst, fehlen mir die Worte um zu beschreiben was ich davon halte.


----------



## Westcoast (21. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

ich habe mehr leuten geholfen, als du zählen kannst. habe deine beiträge gelesen, du bist nur mitläufer/in. was du davon hälst und nicht hälst ist mir sowas von egal.


----------



## NuVirus (21. September 2014)

Ilu hat aber Recht, Intel verhindert es ohne modifiziertes Bios bei Non k CPUs, falls du sagst es geht mit Board xy dann solltest du es irgendwie belegen können.

Das war übrigens auch ein Grund für mich eine k-cpu da es selbst bei Non Refresh meist nur mit einem alten Bios funktioniert hat.


----------



## Westcoast (21. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

ich habe nachträglich geschrieben das intel es verhindert und man ein modifiziertes bios braucht. sachen ändern sich schnell in der IT branche.
der JZ moderator ist ein guter programmierer, wenn er einmal sagt es geht und dann wieder geht nicht mehr. hat sich die sache geändert.
wenn man sich ein modifiziertes bios verschafft, geht es auch. jetzt stellt sich die frage, bietet der hersteller es an, für geld oder nicht.
oder muss man auf umwegen ein modifiziertes bios besorgen.


----------



## IluBabe (21. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*



Westcoast schrieb:


> ich habe mehr leuten geholfen, als du zählen kannst. habe deine beiträge gelesen, du bist nur mitläufer/in. was du davon hälst und nicht hälst ist mir sowas von egal.


 Ich enthalte mich DAS zu kommentieren.



> ich habe nachträglich geschrieben das intel es verhindert und man ein modifiziertes bios braucht.Na das ist doch mal ne Aussage.


Das ist doch schon alles was, ich wissen wollte. Unterm Strich Z97 D3H ist unnötiger Aufpreis für null Mehrwert, da man immer noch mit nem MOD BIOS ran muss wie auch bei nem H97er, um eine Xeon drauf mit BoostTakt auf allen Kernen laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Ratttray (21. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Danke für die zusammengetragenen Infos. Nun ist klar das es MCE ohne Mod-Bios nicht funzt. 

Zurück zur Kernfrage: Lohnen sich die 10€ Aufpreis für ein Board von JZ (die haben auch die oft empfohlenen Asrock mit Mod Bios im Angebot)? Macht das System das ohne Probleme mit? In welchen Spielen / Anwendungen würde sich der höhere Kerntakt im Vergleich zum Stock Xeon bemerkbar machen? Oder freut man sich einfach daran, dass irgendwo ein paar größere Zahlen stehen (CPU-Z, Benchmarks...)?

Entspannten und friedlichen Sonntag


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Du kannst den Xeon nicht mehr auf alle Kerne mit Max Turbo laufen lassen. Intel hat das per Mikrocode entsorgt.
Ist aber auch egal ob du nun 3,7 oder 3,5GHz hast. Der Unterschied ist nicht zu merken.


----------



## Cross-Flow (21. September 2014)

MCE kannst du für so gut wie alle H Boards einpflegen, wenn du wen hast der die Microcodes zurecht rückt 

Persönlich finde ich 10 € mehr für 200 Mhz @ allen Kernen absolut fair und würde es ausgeben.


----------



## d_ti (21. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Zum Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H kann ich leider nichts sagen. Mit meinem ASUS H97-Plus ist es aber auf jeden Fall möglich den 1231v3 auf allen Kernen im Turbotakt laufen zu lassen.


----------



## IluBabe (21. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*



d_ti schrieb:


> Zum Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H kann ich leider nichts sagen. Mit meinem ASUS H97-Plus ist es aber auf jeden Fall möglich den 1231v3 auf allen Kernen im Turbotakt laufen zu lassen.


Das H97 Plus und Pro sind aber in der Ausstattung zum Preis absolute Gurken. 



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Persönlich finde ich 10 € mehr für 200 Mhz @ allen Kernen absolut fair und würde es ausgeben.


Seh ich auch so und ob die 150MHz nun merkbar sind oder nicht ist wurscht nur das P/L Verhältnis von Mhz zu Invest ist halt der Faktor. Was man mitnehmen kann zu einem solchen Aufpreis ist denke ich ok. Immerhin kostet ein um 100Mhz stärkerer Xeon mehr, und so bekommt man eben etwas mehr als diese Differenz zu kleinerem Preis. Das ist definitiv vertretbar.


----------



## d_ti (21. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

@IluBabe

Auf was beziehst du deine Aussage bzgl. der Ausstattung speziell? Bis auf die Soundkarte empfinde ich die Unterschiede zum Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H als eher marginal.


----------



## IluBabe (21. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*



d_ti schrieb:


> @IluBabe
> 
> Auf was beziehst du deine Aussage bzgl. der Ausstattung speziell? Bis auf die Soundkarte empfinde ich die Unterschiede zum Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H als eher marginal.


schlecherer Sound, schlechterer Lan Chip, schlechteres PCI/PCIe Layout, kein 2 x 64 Mbit flash Bios. - Kurz gesagt, dass was das Asus Board bietet, bekommt man in etwa auf nem MSI H97 PC-Mate http://geizhals.de/?cmp=1111453&cmp=1105992 (rofl und hier ist der Preis aktuell 76,70€ zu 81,57€) Sprich man gibt für den Namen Asus 5€ aus.


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (22. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Hi Leute!
Wenn ich mich hier mal kurz einklinken darf, habe auch einen Xeon 1231v3 auf einem ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance Series Board. Ist es auch mit diesem möglich alle Kerne dauerhaft auf 3,8 GHz zu takten?
Und welche Vorteile darf ich mir hierdurch versprechen? Taktet der Prozessor denn nicht selbst auf den Boost-Takt solange es benötigt wird? Oder ist ein Standart-Bios nicht in der Lage allen vier Kernen den gleichen Takt "aufzuwingen"? Blick da nicht ganz durch....

GreEtZ


----------



## IluBabe (22. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

MCE veranlaßt den Prozessor dazu alle Kerne auf dem Boosttakt zuhalten. Intels Lösung ist es in Abhängigkeit der benutzen Kerne den Boost zu reduzieren. Bei einem Kern hast du auf dem einen Kern den vollen Boost. Benuzt der Rechner Zwei Kerne hast du auf beiden 100Mhz weniger bis runter zu 4 Kernen, die dann alle mit dem "Grundtakt laufen." MCE ist eine Option um dies "Sparfunktion" zu umgehen und bei voller Kernnutzung alle Kerne mit max Boost laufen zu lassen. Was es dir bringt? etwa 150MHz mehr, wenn alle Kerne mit rechnen beschäftigt sind. 

Für das H97er Board das du hast gibt es ein BIOS Hack wie eben auch bei den Gigabyte Boards von diesem Verkäufer, wie im Thread nahegelegt. Es ist also ein Block durch die Software. Sprich wenn du irgendwo so ein Mod Bios auftreiben kannst, kannst du es gern nutzen. Spürbare unterschiede sind aber nicht gegeben und verlängern an sich dann eher die Balke in Benchmarks. Wobei natürlich auch gesagt sein sollte was man "gratis oder für wenig Aufpreis" mitnehmen kann, sollte man halt auch nehmen.


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (22. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Alles Klar! Danke für deine Aufklärung 
Wenn ich nun einfach den BCLK auf 105 anhebe bin ich soweit das System das mitmacht, schon auf 3570 MHz Grundtakt......
War bei meinem letzten System mit einem i3 auch stabil gelaufen mit 105 MHz Baseclock....
Was meinst du dazu?


----------



## IluBabe (22. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Kannst du machen. Wenn dir das System nicht instabil wird.


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (22. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Grad mal mit dem F-Streaming Tool geschaut... das Board lässt es für diesen Prozessor nicht zu. Muss wohl doch ein alternatives BIOS her. Hast du mal n Stichwort für mich zum googeln oder gar nen Link?


----------



## IluBabe (22. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Suchbegriffe: Multi Core Enhancement bios mod H97 Asrock (Modell)

Ein solches MOD Bios kannst du derzeit nur kaufen. ich kenne keine frei zugänglichen Bios Mods die die MCE Funktion freischalten. http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php?lid=dGlkPSZ0aGVtYV9pZD0mYWN0PTMyNjA2


----------



## Ratttray (23. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Wenn es so weit ist, werde ich wohl das D3H von JZ bestellen und schauen ob es klappt oder nicht. Ein 10er ist mir das Wert, sind letztlich auch nur 3 Bier (oder 1 Maß auf dem Oktoberfest). 

Mit welchem Tool kann ich dann auslesen wie die einzelnen Kerne wirklich getaktet sind? Das Bios kann ja viel behaupten...


----------



## d_ti (24. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon all core Turbo*

Bitte schön.


----------

